# Hardware Question: Turning Gold to Silver



## lipemorg

I've search for previous posts on this topic, but only found one from 2011 where someone successfully removed the gold plating from their bag's hardware.  Few details were given.  Its been 11 years since, and I'm wondering if anyone has since changed/removed the gold from Ferragamo hardware to silver.  If so, any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I have an old handbag where a fair amount of the gold has rubbed off, so I am interested in finishing the job that time and wear started. 

ALSO, does anyone know what metal is under the gold?  I've scoured the internet and can't find any information on this.  I'm not opposed to later getting the hardware silver plated, if needed, but the silver that is showing through on the rubbed off parts is pretty shiny.  I would just like to finish the rubbing off without damaging the metal.  There is also a chain, also somewhat rubbed off in parts.  Thanks.


----------



## Selmita

I've seen people use Brasso and other kitchen cleaners to strip the gold from the metal, but it's  tedious task and you'd have to be extra careful to not damage the leather. It would probably be easier to replate the whole thing gold. I'd ask Raggo Brothers which are the the go-to repair people for Ferragamo.


----------



## lipemorg

Thanks.  There are two little screws, where I think I can remove the hardware to try the Brasso.  The chain is also detachable.  Replating would be easier, but I want to do what I can to make it silver.. that's the goal for this project.


----------



## lipemorg

Selmita said:


> I've seen people use Brasso and other kitchen cleaners to strip the gold from the metal, but it's  tedious task and you'd have to be extra careful to not damage the leather. It would probably be easier to replate the whole thing gold. I'd ask Raggo Brothers which are the the go-to repair people for Ferragamo.


Brasso worked beautifully.  I'd like to rhodium plate the hardware, but I don't know what the metal is.  I've heard some metals require first plating with a base of nickel.


----------

